# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم اخـر اخبار الفلاشاتThe New Flash Updated تحديثات :  X2-01.RM-709 .v08.71.en

## mohamed73

A new entry has been added to Support For Members, category X2-01.RM-709 
De******ion:  
To check it out, rate it or add comments, visit الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
The comments you make there will appear in the posts below.

----------


## حمادة

شكرااااااااااااااااا

----------


## amr4ever

بوركت أخي لكن هل فيها عربي
وكيف يمكنني اضافة اللغة العربية ؟؟

----------

